

Analog expert Bob Pease dies in tragic accident - msarnoff
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4217077/Analog-expert-Bob-Pease-dies-in-tragic-accident?Ecosystem=eda-design

======
joe_bleau
And less than a week after losing Jim Williams (Linear Technology). Sad days
in the analog world.

------
igrekel
I have never read his columns but the obituary makes me want to have a look.

------
ldargin
This is an incalculable loss.

